# Remote into FreeBSD and VNC



## danaeckel (Feb 19, 2013)

Right now I use RealVNC to remote into my system. To me it is basic, no frills, basic setup. I am wondering what others use for there remote sessions.

Dana


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2013)

Do NOT open up VNC to the internet! Really, don't. If you want to use VNC tunnel it over an ssh(1) session.


----------



## gqgunhed (Feb 20, 2013)

Try to learn to use ssh(), for example in combination with sysutils/tmux or  sysutils/screen to keep your session/jobs up and running while being disconnected.

No need to open up an unencrypted visual entrance to your system


----------



## equipages (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, I use ssh with putty. Not sure how one could do any better than this.


----------



## danaeckel (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok, I did leave out the SSH part. It works, but I was just checking to see if this is old school, or if others were doing something as effective, but in a single package.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2013)

For a GUI either VNC or NX are probably the only viable choices. For console access there's really only one, ssh(1).


----------

